# واجهات فلال+ plan



## وحش العمارة (30 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله عليكم 
:57: اتمنى ان تعجبكم الرسومات:57: 







​


----------



## وحش العمارة (30 يناير 2008)

:57: اتمنى ان تعجبكم الرسومات:57:


----------



## وحش العمارة (30 يناير 2008)

:57: اتمنى ان تعجبكم الرسومات:57:


----------



## وحش العمارة (30 يناير 2008)

:57: اتمنى ان تعجبكم الرسومات


----------



## وحش العمارة (30 يناير 2008)

اتمنى ان تعجبكم الرسومات


----------



## وحش العمارة (30 يناير 2008)

اتمنى ان تعجبكم


----------



## وحش العمارة (30 يناير 2008)

Order InformationPrice: $ 550.00 
Shipping 20.00


----------



## وحش العمارة (30 يناير 2008)




----------



## وحش العمارة (30 يناير 2008)




----------



## وحش العمارة (30 يناير 2008)

*OHP-981421*



 
*Home Plan: OHP-981421 MAIN LEVEL FLOOR PLAN*



 
*Home Plan: OHP-981421 SECOND LEVEL FLOOR PLAN*



 
*Home Plan: OHP-981421 Home Plan Rear Elevation*


----------



## علي محمود فراج (31 يناير 2008)

*شكرا يا وحش*

شكرا و جزاكي الله خيرا يا وحش العمارة .


----------



## معماريمن (31 يناير 2008)

يعطيك الف عافية وجزاك الله خير ,,,

تحياتي العاطرة
اخوكم :معماريمن


----------



## وحش العمارة (31 يناير 2008)

شكرا على الاجابة ........... و.الشعر الجميل


----------



## معمارية من بغداد (31 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا...


----------



## عبد الرؤف (31 يناير 2008)

برك الله فيكم


----------



## وحش العمارة (1 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على الاجابة


----------



## هندسة الشواطيء (1 فبراير 2008)

والله معلومات قيمة جزاكم الله فينا كل خير


----------



## وحش العمارة (20 يونيو 2008)

شكرا للمرور الطيب


----------



## ساميه عابد (27 يونيو 2008)

*عنوان الموقع*

مرفق عنوان الموقع لمن يريد المزيدhttp://www.jpelaarchitect.com/plans/


----------



## ENG123 (27 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لك يا صديقنا العزيز


----------



## mo-ma (28 يونيو 2008)

برك الله فيكم


----------



## ابونهى (30 يونيو 2008)

ممتازة بس لو كان الطراز عربي


----------



## وحش العمارة (1 يوليو 2008)

شكرا للمرور الطيب


----------



## sail (3 يوليو 2008)

تشكر اخى العزيز 
و هل يمكن ان نطلق عليها العمارة الفلكلورية
و تشبة هذة الرسومات العمارة الصينية خاصة و الاسيوية بصورة عامة
شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## وحش العمارة (6 يوليو 2008)

ابونهى قال:


> ممتازة بس لو كان الطراز عربي


 اخي مشكور على المرور 



بالرابط فندق طرز عربي ...اتمن نيل الاعجاب

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t80747.html


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (15 يوليو 2009)

شكرا يا وحش فيلات روعة ماشاء الله لا قوة الا بالله


----------



## mohamed2009 (16 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (17 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ياوحش العمارة......


----------



## راكين-هندسة (18 يوليو 2009)

*زادكم الله في العلم درجات*​


----------



## عبدالله العامري (19 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## احسان الحسناوي (20 يوليو 2009)

اخوتي الاعزاء انا بحاجة الى خريطة بناء منزل بمساجة 10*20 م
وتكون من استقبال وصالة كبيرة وغرفة نوم واحدة ومطبخ وصحيات
والمنزل يتكون من طابقين وسأكون شاكرا لكم


----------



## fatma2011 (18 يناير 2010)

goodonly


----------



## mohamed2009 (18 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## محمد 977 (19 يناير 2010)

*الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب*

الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب 
تسلم الأيادي 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## شريف ابو سمرة (24 يناير 2010)

حلوة جدا لكن ما يتمشى معانا


----------



## الزقورة السومرية (12 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ونريد واجهات ومخططات فلل عربية وليس غربية من اجل الاستفادة


----------



## hermione (12 أبريل 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------

